# toro snow blower wont blow snow



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

Any one use Toro snow blowers? I have a toro power clear 210r 141cc blower that just wont blow any snow unless its 100% fluff. I checked the belt and it looks brand new ( but Im about to replace it anyways). The machine is only 1 season old I cant figure it out. we had a 4in snowfall 10days ago and the machine just kept clogging every 2 seconds literally. I ripped it all apart and found rope rapped around the shaft but that didn't seem to do very much good to remove it. No snow here now so I cant run a trial and error at the moment. So i was just wondering if anyone has the same prob. Thanks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

First you need to make sure when you engage the blower that belt is not slipping. The belt likes to stretch since most people try and push the blower into the snow instead of letting the blower walk itself along the ground. There may be shaving also inside the housing also which is from the belt wearing down and the weight of the snow is making it slip. Also check to make sure the paddles are not worn down. There are little circle indicators to show the paddles need replaced. Also a good check is if the blower is on level ground and you can slip your fingers in between ground and paddles then you should replace them. But I would start with the belt first and see how it does the next snowfall. A heavy wet snow which we get in the early winter and early spring is tough on the ability of the blower to work properly . Good Luck.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a replacement belt and I'm gonna put it on, hope that's the problem. But since there is no snow and not very much work i thought i would throw the question on here to see what anyone thinks, since there isn't a real hurry on fixing the machine.There isn't very much wear on the machine as it is only 1 season old so everything else seems to be in great condition ..Thanks!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you think the belt looks new, as in no visable chunks missing, it's not the belt. Check the large flywheel the belt goes around at the auger to make sure the channels are there and no rubber is burned into them. Also check the belt tensioner( should have little white plastic ring around it ) and cable and springs for the pull bar that engages the paddles. Sometimes all these mechanisms are not working together properly to engage the belt tightly. There are adjustment holes for the pull cable hidden in a cover you can slide out of the way.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Like the other guy said, check the paddles. I have one that did the same thing and found out it was just that there was too much room between the paddles and inside of blower so it was letting snow fall down causing it to build up then clog. I replace my paddles and wear bar 2-3 times a season, but then again they see a few miles of walks every storm too....


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If it has last years gas I would drain it out first and try fresh gas before going to far mechanically.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

I checked and adjusted and tightened everything on the blower so hopefully it'll just be a belt issue. It was a good possibility that the tensioner wasn't making the belt tight enough due to not being adjusted correctly. I guess we will see when the next snow comes, if it comes.. Thanks guys


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

I had the same prob last year also. Had the blower one season. Ended up being the paddles. Even though they dont look to wore down, they only have about a inch of wear before this starts to happen. There are little wear holes on the corners of the paddles. I went for 3 snowfalls thinking that the snow was just to wet and heavy and took 3 times as long as it should have to find this out. Im willing to bet its the paddles.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

My guess is the paddles too, that's what ours do when the rubber gets worn.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

On a 4" snowfall the blower should blow snow out even if the paddles are worn out. A 1" snow is where you will notice worn out paddles the most.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

I did check my paddles and it looks like they are worn down right to the holes. I would have never guessed that would be so worn after 1 season, kind of B.S to pay $600 for a machine and have to replace the main part in 1 season.And we didn't even use it that much. So off to the store I go, I am gonna replace them just to make sure its works. I don't want to shovel anymore, that sh** sucks.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm getting a years worth of usability from the paddles as well. I figured it was because I use the blower to clear the hard packed tire tracks. They cost $50 a season so I'm not too upset about it. The important thing is that the blower does a great job.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

pavwa;1373839 said:


> I did check my paddles and it looks like they are worn down right to the holes. I would have never guessed that would be so worn after 1 season, kind of B.S to pay $600 for a machine and have to replace the main part in 1 season.And we didn't even use it that much. So off to the store I go, I am gonna replace them just to make sure its works. I don't want to shovel anymore, that sh** sucks.


agreed, paddles should last longer then 1 season for a non commercially used blower.
If that is what it winds up being I would contact toro and let them know your not happy.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, even though I am small commercial it should last longer than 1 season I feel. I only do 10 rezis and 3 commercial accounts and on my own.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pure silicone spray is a snowblowers best friend....when dry give everything a good coating, pay attention to getting the shoot.....


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

leolkfrm;1374876 said:


> pure silicone spray is a snowblowers best friend....when dry give everything a good coating, pay attention to getting the shoot.....


or just use fluid film


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

swtiih;1375082 said:


> or just use fluid film


my boss uses fluid film that way....IMHO..i don't think it works as well


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

You don't need snow to test it. Fire it up and gently slide the bottom of your boot onto the top of the spinning paddles. If it stops or does anything but keep spinning you need adjustments to the tension and engagement mechanism. It takes a lot to stop a blower, it should just battle through moderate pressure/resistance.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

If there are any members who live in the US and want to test Fluid Film, just shoot me a PM and I'll get a sample can out.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally got enough snow to have to go to work...The blower works like a top since replacing the paddles, Thanks for the help guys......


----------

